# Tweed Deluxe Amp classes starting March 17-18 !



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

The first 'Basic Tube Theory' class on march 2-3 was a complete success!Thank you to all students who attended!

The first class on actual hands-on tube amp building is starting on March 17-18

It is almost full,so book your spot now.

we only have room for 6 students at a time to give each student as much on on one instruction as possible.

We will be building a Tweed Deluxe tube combo amp.

Each student will take home a combo Tweed Deluxe tube amp they will build during this class.

This is a quality tube kit from Mojotone,so it's not cheap junk,but a killer sounding amp that will blow your mind with tone.

call or E-Mail for all the info.

Keith Mcneil 403-829-1085

Calgary Alberta.

www.sonicsofa.ca

[email protected]


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Damn I wish someone would do one of these in Quebec!


----------

